
New easy-to-use device quickly and accurately screens for a variety of diseases - vinnyglennon
https://www.futurity.org/envision-medical-test-diseases-1911622-2/
======
petra
For a long time, microfluidics researchers we're telling similar stories in
academic journals.

But the field seem to have some problem in crossing over to "disruptive"
commercial products. Not sure why.

------
theshadowknows
Isn’t this similar to the Theranos tech?

------
AndrewOMartin
Only 72¢, just think of the potential profit margin!

~~~
aequitas
I think there might be an incentive for money eyed businessmen to keep prices
for these kind of products low. The more people have a verified decease, the
more you can sell specific (expensive) cures to. As opposed to not knowing the
treatment they need or people just living with the symptoms because they can't
even afford a diagnose. Making people healthy doesn't bring you money. Keeping
sick people alive (albiet in better health than before) does.

------
ForHackernews
Theranos 2.0?

~~~
porphyrogene
How is this device anything like Theranos? Theranos promised a world with less
of a need for lab testing and claimed to empower individuals to analyze their
own vital statistics. This is a product for disease detection in labs. They
are more of a thematic contradiction of one another than anything else.

~~~
ForHackernews
Theranos promised to use microfluidics to deliver fast, low-cost test results
at the point of care.

~~~
jschwartzi
Theranos didn't publish any studies or do any basic research. This is a press
release based on a proof of concept article. It's totally different.

~~~
ineedasername
For good or bad, any move in this space is going to draw inevitable
comparisons to theranos. Yes this current example is based on a proof of
concept, but at some point any research has to hit the product phase, and that
is especially when theranos blowback will produce both criticism and scrutiny.

~~~
MBCook
Theranos is exactly what I thought of as soon as I saw this.

They’re not claiming to do it with only a “nano-tainer“ of blood, or to do a
bunch of the level sensing things (cholesterol, blood sugar, PSA, etc) that
Theranos promised. It’s also not as small as a package of reagents.

But it looks like this works the way Theranos CLAIMED their tech worked, only
in single use form without the machine to do some of the work for you.

Comparisons are 100% inevitable.

